# Having Fun with the new Railboss controller



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw that Del Tapparo had released a new programmable module to do station stops with battery power. Tom Huisenga did an install for his youngster and is enjoying the unit. When I put the Doodlebug consist together, I thought it would be nice for it be able to stop at the Prescott Canyon Village station. 

Did the install and got the system working nicely with both a Hitec and Futaba controller. I do prefer the Futaba for this unit, however, both work well. 

The train runs, hits the magnet, slows to a stop at the station, sits there for 30 seconds, train moves again and ramps back up to running speed until it hits another magnet and the process starts all over again. It really adds a very nice feature to the layout.

Thanks for all the work, Del...    

It worked so well, I installed another one in my 'bashed Interurban.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you Stan! We had a few bumps along the way. Stan reported a problem that I had not seen during many months of test and development here. He provided me with great feedback which helped get the problem resolved.
(I offered to do some free lettering for his trouble, but he turned it down! Imagine that ...







)

I too prefer the Futaba transmitter, as it is a bit smaller and lighter weight.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

You're welcome, Del... In dealing with this black magic stuff, ya' just never know what might happen.... Glad I was able to help....

Should have put the link in for the sight and another image of the Doodlebug consist....  RailBoss Link








http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/DelTapparo/RailBoss.htm


----------

